# What Font/Size is best for emails?



## KieX (Nov 12, 2011)

I am putting together an Operations Manual at work to help detail the processes people should follow. In this handbook I am including a section which aims to standardize our company's email format.

So... What Font/Size combination works best for email communication? Please let me know why you think your choice is best.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 12, 2011)

times and other serifed fonts are hard to read. use calibri or arial, really no difference. make sure text color is set to black (not blue outlook default) and make sure replies are prefixed with "RE:" and not a language specific abbreviation


----------



## KieX (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks W1z. What about size? Because different screens make fonts look very big or very small. An Arial 12 on my 27" looks massive, but an Arial 11 looks tiny on my work 19" for example.


----------



## Disparia (Nov 12, 2011)

What's are the resolutions on your monitors? Shouldn't be a huge difference if they're set to native. (unless that's a 1080 27")


----------



## Drone (Nov 12, 2011)

arial


----------



## KieX (Nov 12, 2011)

Jizzler said:


> What's are the resolutions on your monitors? Shouldn't be a huge difference if they're set to native. (unless that's a 1080 27")



Ignoring my 27 from home.. at work we have a number of monitors like:
- 15" CRT with 1280x1024
- 15" 4:3 1024x768
- 17" 16:9 1366x768
- 19" 16:9 1366x768
- 19" 16:10 1440x900
- 19" 5:4 1280x1024
...

So what looks good on one doesn't always look good on another. That's why I thought worth asking size. No idea what our clients use, so obviously looking for something as universal as possible.


----------



## qubit (Nov 12, 2011)

Arial 12 point - my favourite by far, so easy to read. I use it regardless of monitor resolution.


----------



## Frick (Nov 12, 2011)

11 or 12. 11 looks a bit better on my 19" 1280x1024 imo.


----------

